
Alan Kay Episode of “Education in the Digital Age” (1998) [video] - da02
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t2L2t-D3tDA
======
Glench
For a collection of most of Alan Kay's works, check out the wiki I made:
[https://alan-kay.wikia.com/wiki/Alan_Kay_Wiki](https://alan-
kay.wikia.com/wiki/Alan_Kay_Wiki)

~~~
da02
Does Yoshiki know about that wiki? He was looking for help for transcriptions
of videos on:
[https://tinlizzie.org/IA/index.php/Talks_by_Alan_Kay](https://tinlizzie.org/IA/index.php/Talks_by_Alan_Kay)

~~~
Glench
He sure does!

